

ask yc: application - zaqzaq

i am stuck filling an application for summer cycle. the most confusing questions are the following:<p>Please tell us about the time you, zaqzaq, most successfully hacked some (non-computer) system to your advantage.<p>Please tell us something surprising or amusing that one of you has discovered. (The answer need not be related to your project.)<p>what is that supposed to be?
======
mixmax
The question has already been asked on yc news ;-)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=104802>

------
rms
My answer to number 2:

    
    
      Kevin has discovered the universe's greatest civilization: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Attractor
    

It is definitely one of the less important questions on the application; I
think PG said once I this forum that he was the only one that really cared
about it out of the partners.

------
white
Well, to my understanding, the first one is pretty obvious and it was covered
already here. But definitely I'd like to see the types of answers for the
second one. ;)

